# Inspiritaton in need of direction



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

I decided to reread the story I made here a while ago; I have to say I'm a bit dissappointed in myself. It was much shorter than I wanted, I didn't flush out the characters enough and I can see so many holes I left in it. This resolved me into doing better, even if so I don't annoy myself with it. 

But I aim to please first and foremost, so I'd like to ask what the community really wants to read. Perhaps you want to hear something in the 40k background expanded on into a story, perhaps you want to hear more about other aspects of life in the 40k universe, or maybe you just want a good old fashion slaughter fest, who knows? 

So let me know your thoughts, and I'll start working on something early next week. I will try to encorporate any and every suggestion provided in this thread, so the more the merier.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

For mine, I usually come up with a cool character, usually something nobody's done, and then run with it. Most of my stories don't actually have an ending when I start them, but by the end they've evolved into something epic and long.

Good luck!
-Dirge


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy!

First off, don't beat yourself up bud. I always go back and find something wrong with every piece I've ever written. Time and hindsight aren't just there to make you feel bad heh heh heh. As time progresses, you'll have improved your writing skills and understanding. Hindsight allows for us to see what we've done and note what can be changed and/or improved. That's the beauty of it lol. 

As for what to write, find something that stirs you! Be it the fast-paced action of space marines fighting in the thick of a nid horde or something more subtle like the dark politics of the Empire, make sure it's something that you'll be interested in writing about. If not, it'll get boring and you can't put your heart into it lol.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey it happens to us all.... hell, when i read my 7 plagues fic I nearly colasped at the screen, time both helps us be better and learn from past mistakes, if only we were immortal.....:biggrin:

Really what I want to see is people just enjoying themselves and delving into the hobby's dark and grim universe, either from the view point of a towering Imperator Titan to that of a gretchin.

Cheers,

Zboy234


----------

